# Major News re Knee Replacements for Fat People



## Sandie S-R (Aug 8, 2008)

Found this info today, and my knees did a happy dance!! Thank goodness someone is actually studying this issue. Hopefully one day soon those of us who need knee replacements will be allowed to have them. 

Print this out for use at your Doctors/Ortho visits. 



> SOURCE: Science Daily
> 
> (July 28, 2008) — There is no justification for denying obese
> patients knee replacement surgery: They benefit almost as much as
> ...


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 8, 2008)

That is a sign of hope.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 8, 2008)

Are patients that are classified Obese not allowed to have knee surgery? That does not make sense given that knee replacement would give you back your mobility and improve the quality of your life.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Are patients that are classified Obese not allowed to have knee surgery? That does not make sense given that knee replacement would give you back your mobility and improve the quality of your life.



As a matter of fact, Shoshie, yes fat people are patently denied knee replacements. I need one, and have for several years, but they refuse to even consider it because of my weight. They believe that I will wear it out too soon, and various other myths. The problem is they have never done knee replacements on people over about 275# or 300# so they really have no idea how we will respond to the replacement knees. After all it's not like I'm gonna go out and run a marathon or jog up and down stairs with a fancy new knee. I think a fat person given that opportunity would be careful with what they did, etc., making every opportunity to have the knee last as long as possible. 

Hoping for some changes soon in this policy.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 9, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> As a matter of fact, Shoshie, yes fat people are patently denied knee replacements. I need one, and have for several years, but they refuse to even consider it because of my weight. They believe that I will wear it out too soon, and various other myths. The problem is they have never done knee replacements on people over about 275# or 300# so they really have no idea how we will respond to the replacement knees. After all it's not like I'm gonna go out and run a marathon or jog up and down stairs with a fancy new knee. I think a fat person given that opportunity would be careful with what they did, etc., making every opportunity to have the knee last as long as possible.
> 
> Hoping for some changes soon in this policy.



Is it legal to deny you a replacement? What are you meant to do in the interim? Suffer?
It would also be hard and or nearly impossible to exercise to reduce weight so that you would be eligible for the replacement. So it is kind of like a vicious circle.
Getting access to healthcare for people of size can be a humilating experience and an uphill battle.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 9, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Are patients that are classified Obese not allowed to have knee surgery? That does not make sense given that knee replacement would give you back your mobility and improve the quality of your life.


Precisely. They whine at people for being overweight then deny them the ability to exercise. Brilliant logic there!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 9, 2008)

www.obesitylaw.com

Interesting site. I am sure you would be familiar with it Sandie.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 9, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> As a matter of fact, Shoshie, yes fat people are patently denied knee replacements. I need one, and have for several years, but they refuse to even consider it because of my weight. They believe that I will wear it out too soon, and various other myths. The problem is they have never done knee replacements on people over about 275# or 300# so they really have no idea how we will respond to the replacement knees. After all it's not like I'm gonna go out and run a marathon or jog up and down stairs with a fancy new knee. I think a fat person given that opportunity would be careful with what they did, etc., making every opportunity to have the knee last as long as possible.
> 
> Hoping for some changes soon in this policy.



hmmm... i wonder if the companies that make these joints have research carried out... might be worthwhile contacting them, worst case they say no, best case you get a free bionic knee replacement


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 9, 2008)

The excuse I've been given repeatedly by several doctors is that someone who is obese would not be able to do the necessary rehab physical therapy after.

When I was first diagnosed with osteoarthritis in my back and knee, 10 years ago, the exact response I was given when I asked what I could do about it:

"Lose a lot of weight or learn to live with it"

In spite of repeated requests, I was not even prescribed or recommended any kind of pain medication, even over the counter stuff, until I changed doctors when we moved several years later. When I asked about any kind of physical therapy, the same doctor said he would send me, but it was a waist of time. When I went to the therapy, the therapist took one look at the doctor's recommendation and said his recommendations were all wrong, and that what he had recommended for someone my size would have made matters worse. The therapist gave me a completely different course of treatment that did help for a couple years, until the OA spread to the other knee and hips, making the exercises impossible. I seriously believe that in a lot of doctor's minds, torture to promote weight loss is a perfectly viable course of treatment.


----------



## imfree (Aug 9, 2008)

CausticSodaPop said:


> Precisely. They whine at people for being overweight then deny them the ability to exercise. Brilliant logic there!



That's doctors for you. I can just see it now. Patient: 
Doctor, it hurts when I exercise. Doctor: Then don't
exercise, Yah, right, how in the hell is THAT going
to work, if you say I need to lose weight, doctor!?!?!?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 11, 2008)

It's nice to see Iam not the only one who was denied because of their weight.


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 15, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> As a matter of fact, Shoshie, yes fat people are patently denied knee replacements. I need one, and have for several years, but they refuse to even consider it because of my weight. They believe that I will wear it out too soon, and various other myths. The problem is they have never done knee replacements on people over about 275# or 300# so they really have no idea how we will respond to the replacement knees. After all it's not like I'm gonna go out and run a marathon or jog up and down stairs with a fancy new knee. I think a fat person given that opportunity would be careful with what they did, etc., making every opportunity to have the knee last as long as possible.
> 
> Hoping for some changes soon in this policy.




I have a 60 year old friend who, at about 300 lbs got a knee replacement a few years ago. She seems to be doing well with it and there were no complications after the operation. Recovery was quick and she can now walk again.m The operation was done at a hospital in Morgantown WV

Russell Williams


----------

